
Could a £400bn plan to refreeze the Arctic before the ice melts really work? - thedoctor
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/feb/12/plan-to-refreeze-arctic-before-ice-goes-for-good-climate-change
======
nurettin
This sounds like that futurama episode where they drop a giant ice cube into
the sea whenever it gets too hot.

[https://www.outerplaces.com/science/item/13083-how-big-
would...](https://www.outerplaces.com/science/item/13083-how-big-would-a-
futurama-ice-cube-need-to-be-to-combat-climate-change-hint-really-big)

~~~
nonbel
These schemes are all insane. Just imagine the damage done to the environment
by:

1) Tens of millions of fans floating in the ocean and blowing air on the ice.

2) Oceans being flooded with massive amounts of green algea, sucking up CO2
and producing who knows what out of it.

3) Filling the skys with sulfer aerosols to block out the sun.

There is no way CO2 can be worse than any of those.

~~~
dpedu
What? Did you read the article? That's not even close to the plan mentioned.

~~~
nonbel
Just now I did, it says the new plan is: "building 10 million wind-powered
pumps over the Arctic ice cap. In winter, these would be used to pump water to
the surface of the ice where it would freeze, thickening the cap."

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Wouldn't that be salt water? Would it actually freeze at all?

~~~
oppositelock
It freezes just fine, just at a lower temperature of -2C.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I wonder why the polar oceans don't freeze solid?

~~~
mustntmumble
Because ice floats to the top of the water, and insulates the water remaining
down below beneath the ice.

------
luhn
Why are they so worried about the Arctic melting? Are they hiding something?
[http://www.theonion.com/article/melting-ice-caps-expose-
hund...](http://www.theonion.com/article/melting-ice-caps-expose-hundreds-of-
secret-arctic--2806)

------
dragonbonheur
How about deploying a cluster of "umbrella" satellites to throw some shade on
regions of the planet that get too hot? 15 years of having less solar
illumination, not complete darkness just a penumbra, could maybe do a lot.

How big of a shadow would we need?

Edit - someone already thought about it;
[http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160425-how-a-giant-
space-u...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160425-how-a-giant-space-
umbrella-could-stop-global-warming)

------
dTal
If the political will to do something like that existed, we wouldn't need to
do it.

------
tiku
Or perhaps drifting platforms that stay adrift at the edge and blow water onto
the ice? That way it's even possible to measure the edges.. This way it would
even help to stop pieces from breaking at the edge (and thus floating away to
warmer climates.)

